# Headlamp



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

What kind of headlamp do you guys recommend for darks spaces/attic? I'm looking for a led/rechargable headlamp if possible. Thx


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Petzl. If you want rechargeable, use AA's or AAA's. If you get one with a proprietary battery & charger, you'll be working in the dark if the battery is dead. Using rechargeable AA or AAAs, you can at least buy batteries just about any where if you need light.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Right now, I'm in a 1000-man steel mill with loads of maintenance folks doing just fine with the ordinary, buy-at-Lowes Eveready headlamps that have LED's and use AAA's.


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-hp11.html

that thing is awsome! 
i use it in the 55 lumen setting the most but 277 is very nice when you want really bright.
*Features of Fenix HP11 Headlamp: * 

• Cree XP-G LED (R5) with lifespan of 50,000 hours
• Uses four 1.5V AA (Alkaline, Ni-MH) batteries (not included)
• Separated type structure to balance the weight for comfortable wearing
• Output mode / Runtime:
 Turbo 277 lumens 3h 51min
High 133 lumens 9h 31min
Mid 55 lumens 25h 
Low 4 lumens 206h
Strobe 277 lumens 
Flash 55 lumens 
SOS 55 lumens 
 • Dual switch system for easy operation - one for turning on and off, second for output adjustment
• Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness 
• Light head made of aircraft-grade aluminum, the rest made of high quality plastic
• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish 
• Waterproof to IPX-6 Standard
• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The H7 from LED Lenser. Adjustable focus, adjustable light angle, and adjustable intensity from 2 up to 155 lumens.

It won't last but a couple hours at 155 lumens, but that's brighter than any other headlamp I've ever seen.

-John


----------



## chicagoremodeling (Apr 2, 2012)

wildleg said:


>



LOVE IT!!! ahaha :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Petzl-E78CHB-PIXA-3-Headlamp/dp/B004M3GDI4

this is what I use


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Princeton EOS is pretty decent and cheap on amazon.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

ilikepez said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Petzl-E78CHB-PIXA-3-Headlamp/dp/B004M3GDI4
> 
> this is what I use


That looks like what I want. Thanks all


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Petzl. If you want rechargeable, use AA's or AAA's. If you get one with a proprietary battery & charger, you'll be working in the dark if the battery is dead. Using rechargeable AA or AAAs, you can at least buy batteries just about any where if you need light.


Any suggestions on which one to grab? My 3 AAA minimag died today when I was using it as a lantern in a drop ceiling and accidentally knocked it out with some Cat-5 somebody lazily hung.

A bunch of the ones they have seem to be Lithium packs only, but I'm looking for something that will let me use the rechargeable Energizers I have.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Petzl. If you want rechargeable, use AA's or AAA's. If you get one with a proprietary battery & charger, you'll be working in the dark if the battery is dead. Using rechargeable AA or AAAs, you can at least buy batteries just about any where if you need light.


 
Petzl has some good stuff.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Head Lamps*








Petzl if you want really good quality. The cheap ones may be just as bright, but they don't hold up as well against bumps and scrapes.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Try 3m light vision glasses. They an led on each side that swivels. Pretty easy if you wear safety glasses when working.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Knauer said:


> Try 3m light vision glasses. They an led on each side that swivels. Pretty easy if you wear safety glasses when working.


Just got those, great for service upgrades in dark basements.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I would recommend an LED head lamp that will only fit the head of your helper so he gets to do all the attic/crawl space work!


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Since this thread is here, and still kinda fresh, I'm going to throw in an add-on question. Does anyone know of a good-quality clip-on headlamp I can stick on my hard hat(like a miner's light)? My nice Fenix angle light walked off(turns out someone else liked it too), and I find myself increasingly in the dark and needing both hands, usually in tight spots. However, because I do quite a bit of work in a smelly, nasty cattle slaughterhouse, I don't really want to have a strap, since it'll just grab hold of the smell.

I'd definitely rock that headlight bra, but it doesn't look like it's fire-retardant...


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Smileyboy said:


> What kind of headlamp do you guys recommend for darks spaces/attic? I'm looking for a led/rechargable headlamp if possible. Thx


How about when she says go down dare...:laughing:make sure it's cleared by the std. examiner ..........he he he ..snapper inspection


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

wendon said:


> I would recommend an LED head lamp that will only fit the head of your helper so he gets to do all the attic/crawl space work!


The trick is to get fat enough that you can't fit through the hatch.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> The trick is to get fat enough that you can't fit through the hatch.


I think that might be a pretty standard practice for a few Alberta journeymen...:whistling2:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

CanadianBrad said:


> I think that might be a pretty standard practice for a few Alberta journeymen...:whistling2:


If you're still looking, Energizer makes a 70 lumen, 3AA hard case headlamp that has a rubber lining to the band so it doesn't slide around on a hard hat.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...nergizer+Hardcase+Pro+Headlight.jsp?locale=en


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey! That looks handy...

And I frequent Canadian Tire. Good find, bubb. Thanks.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

CanadianBrad said:


> Hey! That looks handy...
> 
> And I frequent Canadian Tire. Good find, bubb. Thanks.


I was in there today picking up a 3/8 bit I won't feel guilty about destroying (have a lot of stud drilling to do on exterior steel supports on Monday) and randomly spotted it.

I'll probably pick one up next time I'm in there since the reviews are good and the price is right.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I was in there today picking up a 3/8 bit I won't feel guilty about destroying (have a lot of stud drilling to do on exterior steel supports on Monday) and randomly spotted it.
> 
> I'll probably pick one up next time I'm in there since the reviews are good and the price is right.


Yeah, some of that CT stuff is great for disposable, abuse-and-discard purposes. Always sucks when you bugger up a perfectly good Walter bit in something you can do with a cheap one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I bought a Pelican, and was pleased with the light, but disappointed in the battery life and how well it held up to abuse in general. I'm back the the adapter thing that clamps on my hard hat to hold a mag lite. LED mag lite.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> I bought a Pelican, and was pleased with the light, but disappointed in the battery life and how well it held up to abuse in general. I'm back the the adapter thing that clips in my hard hat slot to hold a mag lite. LED mag lite.


I've got to buy a new hard hat shortly anyway. The ones we pick up from the on-site supply warehouse don't fit my oversized melon. I'm wondering if I can find one that actually has a slot or a clip on it meant to accept a certain style of light. I like the look of that Energizer rig, but with some of the nasty, scuzzy crap we have to work in, I'm not sure what kind of colorful smells may start following that nice elastic band around...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I never really thought to myself "I wish I had light emitting from my forehead, that would make this so much easier."

I just use a flashlight that I can sit down, hang, tape to something.. etc.

Another useless post from yours truly. :brows:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CanadianBrad said:


> I've got to buy a new hard hat shortly anyway. The ones we pick up from the on-site supply warehouse don't fit my oversized melon. I'm wondering if I can find one that actually has a slot or a clip on it meant to accept a certain style of light. I like the look of that Energizer rig, but with some of the nasty, scuzzy crap we have to work in, I'm not sure what kind of colorful smells may start following that nice elastic band around...


Yeah, you can get them that either clip in the slot of a traditional bump cap type hard hat, or you can get them that clamp on the rim of a full-brim hard hat that electricians seem to favor wearing. There's a million of them out there.

By the way, if you're shopping for a hard hat, I've always liked MSA. I guess it's all personal preference. There's several styles of suspensions available for most hard hats too, and that makes a difference also.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I never really thought to myself "I wish I had light emitting from my forehead, that would make this so much easier."


:laughing:

Same here on the cordless work light. 









Although I did see a clamp made to hold a Surefire G2 to a fire helmet that would fit my full brim hard hat, might buy that just have.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I never really thought to myself "I wish I had light emitting from my forehead, that would make this so much easier."
> 
> I just use a flashlight that I can sit down, hang, tape to something.. etc.
> 
> Another useless post from yours truly. :brows:


And you're definitely onto something. I'd just like to have something that's... always there. Without me needing to carry something else. Just reach up, click it on, and now have both hands to work, and can re-orient the light without moving it around. I had a nice little Fenix flex-neck flashlight, but someone liked it better than I did, and it grew legs shortly thereafter.



MDShunk said:


> Yeah, you can get them that either clip in the slot of a traditional bump cap type hard hat, or you can get them that clamp on the rim of a full-brim hard hat that electricians seem to favor wearing. There's a million of them out there.
> 
> By the way, if you're shopping for a hard hat, I've always liked MSA. I guess it's all personal preference. There's several styles of suspensions available for most hard hats too, and that makes a difference also.


Yeah, MSA seems to be about the best gig in town. I haven't seriously started digging yet, but I don't know if I can just buy something online. I'd really like to find it, put it on my head, and see how it feels. I'm sure that they also have some fancy light that fits specifically to their hard hat, and can charge me a premium for it. I'm thrilled.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I never really thought to myself "I wish I had light emitting from my forehead, that would make this so much easier."
> 
> I just use a flashlight that I can sit down, hang, tape to something.. etc.
> 
> Another useless post from yours truly. :brows:


That would be useful if I didn't have to buy a battery from another manufacturer in order to use it.

Milwaukee cordless trouble lights are the ****ing worst and I've broken way too many "unbreakable" flashlights from them falling out of ceilings so I'm going to try out the headlamp route.

This is all they offer in 18 volt:










Or in LED (for $40 upcharge)










No idea why they can't make a snakelight or standing hazard light like the other manufacturers.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

bubb_tubbs said:


> That would be useful if I didn't have to buy a battery from another manufacturer in order to use it.
> 
> Milwaukee cordless trouble lights are the ****ing worst and I've broken way too many "unbreakable" flashlights from them falling out of ceilings so I'm going to try out the headlamp route.
> 
> ...


you should have bought the yellow chinese crap, rather than the red chinese crap.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> you should have bought the yellow chinese crap, rather than the red chinese crap.


No thanks. The red chinese crap has much better balance and warranty. The light is a minor inconvenience.

Plus DW doesn't have an 18V Hackzall. That thing is easily worth 4x the price they charge for it.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> No thanks. The red chinese crap has much better balance and warranty. The light is a minor inconvenience.
> 
> Plus DW doesn't have an 18V Hackzall. That thing is easily worth 4x the price they charge for it.


Those Hackzalls are a life-saver. And I'm seriously loving that M18 Band Saw too. The boss is pretty sold, too. Our yellow Chinese crap is retiring in favour of the red Chinese crap.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Oct 1, 2008)

Streamlight Vantage helmet light

It'll come with a little plastic clip that goes over the screw so it won't wreck the hardhat. They're pricey but the most indestructible helmet mounted light out there. Runs off of 2 CR123 batteries which are harder to find, but last a lot longer and are able to drive the light brighter.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I never really thought to myself "I wish I had light emitting from my forehead, that would make this so much easier."
> 
> I just use a flashlight that I can sit down, hang, tape to something.. etc.
> 
> Another useless post from yours truly. :brows:


I have two of those, they are handy as hell.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

iminaquagmire said:


> Streamlight Vantage helmet light
> 
> It'll come with a little plastic clip that goes over the screw so it won't wreck the hardhat. They're pricey but the most indestructible helmet mounted light out there. Runs off of 2 CR123 batteries which are harder to find, but last a lot longer and are able to drive the light brighter.


Wouldn't this suffer from the same problem as tie-wrapping a minimag to your head? (pulling the entire hat to one side no matter how tight you ratchet the harness)


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Thee best headlamp hands down, right here. http://www.uwkinetics.com/products/3aaa-eled-vizion-i-headlamp

Some (most) will complain about the price but it's US made. It has three beam selections and you can adjust the angle too, rubber strap for the hardhat and waterproof. Check it out :thumbup:

This one is a close second for me and also comes with a rubber hardhat strap. http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=58

I own both.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

As I am not an American, the country of origin for my stuff isn't much of a concern, though those two look interesting.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

bubb_tubbs said:


> As I am not an American, the country of origin for my stuff isn't much of a concern, though those two look interesting.


The best thing about the UK light is that it is on or off only and you don't have to cycle through 3 or 4 modes to turn it off.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

that isn't too bad if its a good light.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> The best thing about the UK light is that it is on or off only and you don't have to cycle through 3 or 4 modes to turn it off.



My Petzls will cycle through 5 modes.... bright, medium, dim, flashing and off. But only when you first turn it on. After it's been on for 5 seconds or so, just pressing the button turns it off.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> My Petzls will cycle through 5 modes.... bright, medium, dim, flashing and off. But only when you first turn it on. After it's been on for 5 seconds or so, just pressing the button turns it off.


And here, my pretzls just sit in a bowl, covered in salt.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> And here, my pretzls just sit in a bowl, covered in salt.



They must be stale by now, just sitting there in a bowl. Maybe a layer of dust on 'em.... some mold.... a few spider webs.....


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2011)

Try a Storm by Black Diamond. It is 100 lumens in spot and I think 45 in flood. Turns on then off in each mode. No cycling through. Just flood and spotlight. 

It also has a battery life light indicator on the side of the light that turns on for 5 seconds after you turn it on so you can see how much life the batteries have left. Green is 100-75% orange 75-50% and so on. 

The light is also decently regulated so it stays the same brightness down to 50% battery life. It works on 4 AAA's and has good battery life. It took me about a month to need to change the batteries. I changed them right after they hit 50% life. Its suppose to be water proof as well.

This one has been my favorite. I have gone through a couple of energizers already and hated them.

I attach my head band with electric tape wrapped around the head band and wrap it up underneath the inside of the hard hat. It has worked perfectly for over a year in a steel mill. Other guys I've seen use sticky backs with zip ties to keep the light head band on the hard hat.

GL in you head lamp search.


----------



## Chase Crazy (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been learning a lot from this forum but not posting. I know this is an odd first post, but after going through a lot of headlamps I believe I finally found a couple I really like. The Rayovac Roughneck is a great headlamp for on your heard hat. It has an adjustable beam single LED with good battery life and has an unbelievable spot beam when adjusted to a tight beam. The only problem is it is a little front heavy for use without a hard hat. http://www.amazon.com/Rayovac-RNHL3...82&sr=1-1&keywords=rayovac+headlamp+roughneck
But for use with out a hard hat the Rayovac Sportsman is awesome.It is lightweight, great battery life on the low setting (still really bright) and the beam really travels a long ways. Some people may not like the fact that the beam doesn't open up for close in work like the Roughneck does.
The best part is they are both under $20. I tried going the expensive rout with a waterproof one once and the only difference was that I felt a lot worse when it broke. BTW the rayovac lights seam really tough so far.


----------



## cattywampus (Apr 7, 2014)

I am thinking about replacing my humble headlamp with something that has more juice. Maybe something that takes a 18650 li-ion cell like my flashlight. This topic is old and needs updating. What are you folks using these days?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

cattywampus said:


> I am thinking about replacing my humble headlamp with something that has more juice. Maybe something that takes a -8650 li-ion cell like my flashlight. This topis is ild and needs updating. What are you folks using these days?


I have a Petzl Pixa 2. It's a good lamp, love it so far. Uses 2 AAs.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> That would be useful if I didn't have to buy a battery from another manufacturer in order to use it.
> 
> Milwaukee cordless trouble lights are the ****ing worst and I've broken way too many "unbreakable" flashlights from them falling out of ceilings so I'm going to try out the headlamp route.
> 
> ...


And this...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cattywampus said:


> I am thinking about replacing my humble headlamp with something that has more juice. Maybe something that takes a 18650 li-ion cell like my flashlight. This topic is old and needs updating. What are you folks using these days?











> http://www.amazon.com/Nitebeam-HP3-...SWFDU/ref=dpx_acr_rat_t2_txt?showViewpoints=1
> 5.0 out of 5 stars *Love this combo!*, May 6, 2014
> By
> *RobRoy* - See all my reviews
> ...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chase Crazy said:


> I have been learning a lot from this forum but not posting. I know this is an odd first post, but after going through a lot of headlamps I believe I finally found a couple I really like. The Rayovac Roughneck is a great headlamp for on your heard hat. It has an adjustable beam single LED with good battery life and has an unbelievable spot beam when adjusted to a tight beam. The only problem is it is a little front heavy for use without a hard hat. http://www.amazon.com/Rayovac-RNHL3...82&sr=1-1&keywords=rayovac+headlamp+roughneck
> But for use with out a hard hat the Rayovac Sportsman is awesome.It is lightweight, great battery life on the low setting (still really bright) and the beam really travels a long ways. Some people may not like the fact that the beam doesn't open up for close in work like the Roughneck does.
> The best part is they are both under $20. I tried going the expensive rout with a waterproof one once and the only difference was that I felt a lot worse when it broke. BTW the rayovac lights seam really tough so far.


Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I like cheapo led for a lot of things, but when splicing I like incandescent. I can make out wire colors easier with the lower K light. Why can't they make headlamps with 2700k or 3000k LEDs? They all seem to be in the 5000k range. Maddening, I say.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Lots of Petzl replies. Adding mine. Tikka Plus 2. 3 AAA batts, plenty bright, lasts long. Think it's 50h on highest setting, which seems to match up with my experience. Love it.

http://www.amazon.com/Petzl-E97-PG-Tikka-Plus-Grey/dp/B009064MWC/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400882127&sr=8-1&keywords=Tikka+plus+2


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Petzl all night long.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Petzl all night long.


Which one?


----------



## cattywampus (Apr 7, 2014)

Considering this but skeptical because it is so cheap. 
800 Lumen XM-L T6 LED 18650 Waterproof Swimming Diving Headlamp Headlight GD31 by IDS 




Or this, which only costs a little more and have more features.
SecurityIng® 300Lm Zoomable CREE Q5 LED Green / Red / Blue Diffuser Headlamp Light + 2 Batteries + Charger by SecurityIng 




For comparison Nitecore has a very similar light to these two that cost about $100 but it is a more reputable brand.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Which one?


I think the ones I use are out of production. But even their basic units work well enough.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The energiser hardcase/toughcase are the only ones that last for me


----------



## spazzmon (Nov 5, 2011)

I use this 309 lum headlamp, anything higher ends up weighting 3x as much. I get neck pains from those. I love the fact that this telescopes. Wide, even light for close work. It telescopes extremely narrow to point stuff out to people. Pretty bright far distance because of how narrow.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BHVNKNA/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I like rechargeable 18650 batteries, so I soldered the power pack from this. Instead of 3x AAA at 1.2v in series, you can use either 1 or 2 18650 3.7v in parallel. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0098IJC7C/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

90% of 18650 mislead their ratings. You'll only get a third of use out of them. I only use panasonic. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CB8PGOE/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Haiday (Apr 9, 2012)

I was kind of waiting for a thread like this to pop up for a while now, in my search for the perfect headlamp. First time I ever heard of petzl brand headlamps, I assume even though this thread is from 2012 the petzl headlamp recommendation is still pretty solid?

From my own experience, I can tell you that energizer headlamps are overall pretty solid, but suffer a bit in the rain and on hard hats. They are the epitome of "good enough to get the job done." 

The new Energizer headlamps have gone with a ridiculously hard to press switch to prevent accidental activation. The red lamp mode is utterly useless to me, seems to be a standard feature of a lot of these. It isn't really terrible, nor is it exceptionally heavy when I wear it on the hardhat, and tends to be pretty inexpensive while not breaking the first time you smack it into an i-beam crawling through a ceiling.

http://www.amazon.com/Energizer-HD7L33AE-PRO-HEADLIGHT-MODES/
This is the variation I use now, has a pretty hard to press button. Picked it up at home depot in a hurry, desperately needed it since temp lighting on site was so terrible. Not a total waste of money though, still using it. Seems to give me at least a week of good light on a set of batteries, although it is not regulated and the brightness goes from 100% to about 75% in a day and stays there for about a week. 

http://www.amazon.com/Energizer-LED-Work-Headlamp-Batteries/
This is the one I had before that, and it is still ticking, but after 2 years roughly the switch started to crap out randomly and decided that some of the light modes wouldn't work unless you smacked it. Same battery life as the other one, same red LED mode, the light modes cast slightly different patterns and the case is yellow not blue. Not terrible, but nothing special either.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

spazzmon said:


> I use this 309 lum headlamp...


 I've been looking at the HL27, how do you like it?

I had the Lenser H7 that I posted here and really liked it, unfortunately it just died, and the Coast is brighter, and a little cheaper than a replacement Lenser so I'm on the fence.

Also, what the hell is this new trend of Amazon inserting a big advertisement every time you link to something they sell? I'm gonna stop doing that just to avoid that nonsense.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't need a headlamp, but if I did it would be something from Surefire. The price is up there, but so is the quality.

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/headlamps.html

I have a flashlight from them that's worked without a problem after I went through about 4 Streamlight's...


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Cow said:


> I don't need a headlamp, but if I did it would be something from Surefire. The price is up there, but so is the quality.
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/illumination/headlamps.html
> 
> I have a flashlight from them that's worked without a problem after I went through about 4 Streamlight's...


pricey
500 lumen is awesome.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 15, 2012)

I've got a Fexnix. 3-5 modes of brightness. Plenty bright enough


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

My Petzl Tikka 2 Plus has two brightnesses and other stuff. Because the battery lasts so long I actually never use it on dim. Just click it on, run with it.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Cow said:


> I don't need a headlamp, but if I did it would be something from Surefire. The price is up there, but so is the quality. http://www.surefire.com/illumination/headlamps.html I have a flashlight from them that's worked without a problem after I went through about 4 Streamlight's...


No thanks. I bought he my coast on sale for $15. I can buy a new one every year for 10+ years for that price. And not want to commit suicide if I lose or destroy it.


----------

